# General > General Knives & Blades >  should i remove the coat of my becker bk2?

## stusf12

I got it yesterday, my first proper knife and have heard that you should remove the coating from the blade. should i? it looks so good as it is and if so how should i remove it

----------


## gryffynklm

What reasons have been given to remove the coating??? I would recommend using the knife as is if the coating isn't in the way, Why remove it. 
The only reason I can think of to remove the coating is to make the blade a polished surface for signaling for help.

----------


## Rick

KaBar considers the knife a combat knife and has an NSN number assigned to it as such. Hence the coated blade. I see no reason to remove a coating that was built into the price of the knife. If you wanted a polished blade then you should have bought a polished blade. My humble opinion, of course.

----------


## crashdive123

I would not remove the coating.  The coating is what helps to protect your blade from rusting.  Have you asked those that are telling you to remove the coating why?  Honestly, the only reasons I can think to remove the coating are 1) you like the way it looks better, or 2) remove a very small section on the spine to facilitate using a firesteel.  If #1 is the case - you bought the wrong knife.  If #2 is the case - there are other options.

----------


## Sourdough

Do NOT remove the coating. And inform whom ever advised removing it that they are a stupid, dumb'arse. And congratulations on buying a top shelf knife. If you ever hear that they are discontinued, buy two more. If you have children buy two for each child, the BK-2 is a first class knife, yes it is butt ugly, but it get's the job done.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Lots of people claim that an uncoated blade cuts better as there is less for the material to drag on.  My thoughts that if there is any truth to this, then the difference would be negligible.  I'd say to leave it on unless you think you will like the looks better.  If you do decide to remove it, I hear people use oven cleaner.

----------


## glockcop

Nope, don't remove it. It was put there to prevent corrosion. Why would any one want to undo that? If you need to strike a firesteel, use a firesteel striker or the side of your hatchet. I think a Bic lighter works better most of the time anyway  :Smile: .

----------


## tank

For the life of me I can't understand why anyone would want to remove the protective coating on anything. If the knife is sharp it will cut, the coating isn't going to bother it. What are you going to use the knife for? If you are going to use the knife for camp chores then get a camp knife. If you bought it because it's cool then put it in the sheath and leave it there so you won't cut yourself.

----------


## Mike D'Antonio

I removed the epoxy coating from mine because it plugged up my sharpening stones. I did leave it under the scales. Mike

----------


## crashdive123

> I removed the epoxy coating from mine because it plugged up my sharpening stones. I did leave it under the scales. Mike



Since there is no coating on the secondary bevel (cutting edge) I'm curious as to how it was plugging up your sharpening stones.

----------


## greatgoogamooga

I'll be the lone dissenter.  I'm new here, I can take the heat.  I look at most purchases and look at what value I can get compared to what I want.  I have a BK2 because I recongnize that you cannot beat it at $60 (what I paid, off Amazon).  Good steel, good size and shape, nice and thick, American made, yada yada.  BUT, I hate the handle and the handle shape and I  don't like painted blades (or epoxy, or whatever you want to call that stuff.)

I replaced the PLASTIC handle with English walnut and pinned and epoxied the handles.  I won't have to worry about the screws coming loose now.  In order to get the epoxy to hold, I had to remove the paint, which took about 10 minutes with paint stripper.  You do need to protect the steel against rust. I chose a mustard patina (look it up on youtube).  I protected my Mora with gun blue.

It's your knife.  Do whatever you want with it.  If you don't like a painted blade, strip it.

Goog

----------


## crashdive123

Well - since he hasn't been back in the year and a half since he asked the question- we may never know what the final decision was or even why he wanted to strip it.

----------


## greatgoogamooga

> Well - since he hasn't been back in the year and a half since he asked the question- we may never know what the final decision was or even why he wanted to strip it.


Well....MERDE!  I fell into the trap of responding to an old thread.  I stand by my reply, anyway.

Goog

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I parkerized it.....I know...old...but WTH....the finish they come with is grippy.....and it marrs up with the first few uses.

----------


## kyratshooter

The real deal is that a well used quality knife will develop a patina with use.

Becker puts that "coating" on there because they know there ain't no chance a patina is going to appear.

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Boroffski

The coating will wear off with heavy use. It will do no harm to the knife to remove the coating and it can be done with a simple citrus stripper. I actually had splinters stuck in the coating after a weekend trip last summer, so off it came. One of the best things about the BK-2 is its a rough, unfinished knife just begging to be modded to your liking. 
If you don't like the "blackticool" look, get rid of it.
image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

Not sure why the pics uploaded so small. Never had an image uploader do that. I just saw that it's an old thread as well. Better late than never I guess.

----------


## crashdive123

Your pictures were loaded as thumbnails (saves bandwith).  To see the larger version just click on the picture.

----------


## hunter63

> The real deal is that a well used quality knife will develop a patina with use.
> 
> Becker puts that "coating" on there because they know there ain't no chance a patina is going to appear.


.....Now that is funny, I don't care who you are.......
Sorry, but in the buck skinner world, if your stuff doesn't have patina, you are considered a flat-lander....Nicknamed in our area as 'puce"....as in "You got that knife puced up good"......

----------


## kyratshooter

They just don't understand Hunter.

The knives that won the west and cleared the wilderness were stolen from the kitchen cabinet!

----------


## hunter63

...or taken from some one that did.....LOL
It's better to look _marvelous_, than to be useful.....I guess...LOL

----------


## Echo2

> The coating will wear off with heavy use. It will do no harm to the knife to remove the coating and it can be done with a simple citrus stripper. I actually had splinters stuck in the coating after a weekend trip last summer, so off it came. One of the best things about the BK-2 is its a rough, unfinished knife just begging to be modded to your liking. 
> If you don't like the "blackticool" look, get rid of it.
> Attachment 9086
> 
> Attachment 9089
> 
> Attachment 9087
> 
> Attachment 9088
> ...


Correct....great knife.....regardless of "patina"......:/

----------


## Mike D'Antonio

Hi Crashdive123,
Thanks for the reply. I use my knife on a very regular basis. Over time, when you sharpen an edge, a small percentage of the blade edge material is removed. Mine has gotten down to where the stones where removing just enough of the edge material that it was migrating into the epoxy and plugging my sharpening stones. I probably could have remove just enough to give me a clean edge but I work with it so much that rusting has never been an issue at all. The tool is over 8 years old and seems to get better with age. I also have a BK-9 which I seldom use and did leave the coating on it. I hope this helps? Take care...Mike

----------


## Mike D'Antonio

Hi crashdive,
I think I messed up on my reply to your post. I use my knife on a very regular basis for bushcraft, I T for SAR and survival, and just plain camping chores. The tool is about 8 years old and when you sharpen / hone the edge you remove a small percentage of the edge base. Over time I got to the point I was into the epoxy and decided to get rid of it. As I stated above, I use it regularly so rust has never been an issue. I also have a BK-9 but seldom use it so the coating is still on it. All of my edged tools are kept with a clean coating of honing oil on them including my axes and hatchets. I hope this helps with why I stated that I removed mine on this tool? Take care, keep you head down, and stay safe. Mike
Edited ... Mine is an "original" Ethan Becker design and not the newer KBAR "improved" tool...Mike

----------


## crashdive123

Hey, if it works for you then it works for me.

----------


## Mike D'Antonio

Hello Crashdive,
I am NOT "computer literate" at all. Would you mind explaining the easiest way to find posts that I have submitted so I can "find where I was last" in the forum? I'm 60 yrs old and seldom get on the Internet and use computers. Thanks Mike

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Mike - One way to find your own posts.....

After you are logged on, look at the very top of the screen - above all of the forum posts.  At the very top - in the picture of the waterfall you should see (in white)

*Welcome Mike D'Antonio     Notifications     My Profile     Settings     Logout*

Click on either your name or My Profile

On the screen you are now looking at - on the left - you should see.....

*Send Private Message
 Find latest posts
 Find latest started threads
 View Blog Entries*

Click on Find latest posts and it will show you where you've been.

----------


## Mike D'Antonio

Thanks Crashdive. Now I know how. Mike

----------


## Mace

yes i would remove the epoxy coating from the blade. the reason why is so that it is practical in a real wilderness survival situation. which i have months of experience with. the primary use for a knife like the bk2 in a real survival situation. is for the processing of wood,(batoning;splitting wood to get at the dry inner core,feathering for tinder,building shelters;chopping,making traps like figure fours. and under many circumstances you will be working with pine. pine resin sticking to the epoxy will dramatically make other tasks with the knife more exerting. and without a solvent is you will end up removing the epoxy one way or another. the epoxy makes it impractical to heat the blade to moderate temps by the fire. making it more difficult to sterilize the blade.

the best way to remove the epoxy is to use a strong solvent. (BUT IT IS OF VIDAL IMPORTANCE THAT YOU REMOVE THE SCALES AND DIP THE TANG IN WAX. AS TO PRESERVE THE EPOXY BENEATH THE SCALES)
making sure you wipe your blade down with any dry rag will do to protect it. and you can easily blue it with a kit. but if you dont leave the epoxy and black powder coating under the scale it will be sure to develop rust.


(NOTE: the bk9 is a really a much better choice in terms of an actual survival circumstance. though many say that it is too large for finer cutting tasks. this applies really only to "bushcraft" and not real 'survival-craft/fieldcraft'. the bk9 gives you the esee 6 and junglas all in one. with indestructible 1095 cro-can steel. all the finer tasks one will really be doing in a survival situation will be carving such things as notches for rigging cordage based traps. and figure four style traps. and these sorts of notches are all the same and easy to do with a large knife.) More importantly is the ability to build shelter without exerting too much energy in the process. and in terms of cutting trees down chopping isnt as effective as batoning,(going around the tree) into the would preserving your edge dramatically over chopping. and so a longer blade like the bk9 is really a more realistic choice

fishhooks as well can easily be made with large knives. bigger, in terms of survival blade? 100% better and the 9 is perfect

ps  :Smile:  the ability to sterilize your knife with coals,or boiling water is of vital importance in a survival situation. and the becker scales can take the heat no problem as long as you dont throw the whole thing into the coals. better to replace them with micarta a 40 dollar upgrade.

but in a real survival situation. your blades going to get all gummed up with pine resin(easy to boil away) and the epoxy black power coating is going to come right off with minimal use including sterilization and cleaning. (chances are, you will not have a sufficient amount of oil with you to protect your blade(0 will likely have a dry cloth of some sort. and you will have even less in the way of keeping it sterile ) so yeah, i would remove it,perhaps blue it. but not the epoxy under the scales

--wax will dissolve in strong  solvents. but it takes much less time for the epoxy to dissolve and the wax doesnt curdle so if your careful even keeping only the blade portion submerged. its pretty easy

----------


## Rick

What on earth happened that you had to spend months surviving? By the way, he posted five years ago so I don't think he's going to see your answer.

----------


## Mace

this is a pretty old thread huh. it simply came up while i was websurfing. before i had joined the site. and joined pretty much just to respond.

i was on a bushcraft expo. in the Applications of kentucky. and our party got separated. and so i ended up finding myself in a deep woodland area more than 50 miles from civilization. i ended up eating a lot of fish lol.

but i did manage to trap some small game using figure four and deadfall style traps as well as snares. and having only a single knife. these are the kind of circumstances where you find that the importance of being ability to sterilize your blade of bacteria becomes painfully obvious.

the becker bk9 proved to be invaluable. as far as processing damp wood for fuel. building shelter, and even finer tasks. and the 1095 high carbon cro-van steel will throw sparks from bear steel. when struck with quarts. takes a while though

i say months  :Smile:  in reality i think it was only 48 days

----------


## Rick

I'm sorry. That must be a typo. 5 miles from civilization? You can walk in any direction in Ky and find a road in just a few miles no matter where you are. Even in the Daniel Boone NF. 50 miles in the Appalachian Mountains would dang near put you in a different state. Next time you get lost for 48 days in Kentucky walk to my house in Indiana and I'll help you get straightened around. You can walk that in about 30 easy.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, I'm with Rick and throwing down the BS card on this one.

The KY woods is my home and if you shoot an azimuth in any direction you are going to hit pavement in 5 miles.

You are within 50 miles of a Walmart anywhere in the state, the small bump in the road towns are about 12 miles apart and you are  usually within 10 miles of a McDonalds, so being 50 miles from civilization in Kentucky is an impossibility.  Just take a look at any road map.

The DBNF is laced with roads and houses and communities are scattered all through it.  It is not like the big national parks and wilderness areas of the west.

The next question is why was no one from your group out looking for your lost backside.  Personally, I would have wondered about that, and felt very unwanted.

----------


## hunter63

> this is a pretty old thread huh. it simply came up while i was websurfing. before i had joined the site. and joined pretty much just to respond.
> 
> i was on a bushcraft expo. in the Applications of kentucky. and our party got separated. and so i ended up finding myself in a deep woodland area more than 50 miles from civilization. i ended up eating a lot of fish lol.
> 
> but i did manage to trap some small game using figure four and deadfall style traps as well as snares. and having only a single knife. these are the kind of circumstances where you find that the importance of being ability to sterilize your blade of bacteria becomes painfully obvious.
> 
> the becker bk9 proved to be invaluable. as far as processing damp wood for fuel. building shelter, and even finer tasks. and the 1095 high carbon cro-van steel will throw sparks from bear steel. when struck with quarts. takes a while though
> 
> i say months  in reality i think it was only 48 days


WOW,
Applications of kentucky?
Were were you at?.....

Your party that lost as well?

They didn't come look for you?

----------


## Mace

> Yep, I'm with Rick and throwing down the BS card on this one.
> 
> The KY woods is my home and if you shoot an azimuth in any direction you are going to hit pavement in 5 miles.
> 
> You are within 50 miles of a Walmart anywhere in the state, the small bump in the road towns are about 12 miles apart and you are  usually within 10 miles of a McDonalds, so being 50 miles from civilization in Kentucky is an impossibility.  Just take a look at any road map.
> 
> The DBNF is laced with roads and houses and communities are scattered all through it.  It is not like the big national parks and wilderness areas of the west.
> 
> The next question is why was no one from your group out looking for your lost backside.  Personally, I would have wondered about that, and felt very unwanted.


the bs card huh.. 50 miles was simple an exaggeration/sarcasm. i had no way to tell the distances form an location. this happened in johnson county -population about 25000 people i believe. i knew only that paintsville a small, what 2x2 mile town. and flatgap were somewhere in the area. perhaps i'll reference google earth.

seems to me that im simply being accused without much bases of lying. but this did in fact happen. i actually live in cleveland ohio and was in kentucky only for the purpose of this bushcraft trip. and simply ended up getting lost/ separated from my brothers and a few other bushcraft enthusiasts. that went along

nothing to get all bent out of shape over

----------


## Mace

i basically stayed put in one general area like anyone who has any knowledge of survival skills would do.

and the Appellation sure do run through kentucky my friend. perhaps you should reference it online.
http://www.kentuckytourism.com/explo...alachians.aspx

----------


## Mace

ive been studying bushcraft/primitive survival skills and urban survival for well over 20 years.

----------


## Mace

> Yep, I'm with Rick and throwing down the BS card on this one.
> 
> The KY woods is my home and if you shoot an azimuth in any direction you are going to hit pavement in 5 miles.
> 
> You are within 50 miles of a Walmart anywhere in the state, the small bump in the road towns are about 12 miles apart and you are  usually within 10 miles of a McDonalds, so being 50 miles from civilization in Kentucky is an impossibility.  Just take a look at any road map.
> 
> The DBNF is laced with roads and houses and communities are scattered all through it.  It is not like the big national parks and wilderness areas of the west.
> 
> The next question is why was no one from your group out looking for your lost backside.  Personally, I would have wondered about that, and felt very unwanted.


honestly, i think that depends on where you are. and with the hills and valleys "hollers" finding your way anywhere involves huge amounts of walking. you can end up traveling 50 miles navigating your way to a tiny and remote town such as paintsville even when it is no more that 15-20 miles form your location navigating the terrain and not knowing you position

----------


## Mace

> WOW,
> Applications of kentucky?
> Were were you at?.....
> 
> Your party that lost as well?
> 
> They didn't come look for you?


im not sure where all the animosity is coming from. but the Appellation "mountain" range in fact extends into kentucky consisting mostly of hills and valleys eroded over time (which is common knowledge)

and common sense,no offense, should tell you that yes indeed i was being looked for. but rather than navigating the hills and valleys. it seemed more realistic to stick to same location. 

these situations are what survival situations are completely based upon and are quite common. its surprising to find any survival enthusiast or professional that wouldnt be familiar of these kinds of situations

----------


## hunter63

> i basically stayed put in one general area like anyone who has any knowledge of survival skills would do.
> 
> and the Appellation sure do run through kentucky my friend. perhaps you should reference it online.
> http://www.kentuckytourism.com/explo...alachians.aspx


Oh, Appalachians, (spelling) I got it now.......

Thing is, when some one does toss out BS....48 days?.....Kinda makes me not pay attention to much of anything else that is said.

Y'all have a good one.

----------


## crashdive123

> im not sure where all the animosity is coming from. but the Appellation "mountain" range in fact extends into kentucky consisting mostly of hills and valleys eroded over time (which is common knowledge)
> 
> and common sense,no offense, should tell you that yes indeed i was being looked for. but rather than navigating the hills and valleys. it seemed more realistic to stick to same location. 
> 
> these situations are what survival situations are completely based upon and are quite common. its surprising to find any survival enthusiast or professional that wouldnt be familiar of these kinds of situations


It's not animosity.  It's just that your story does not sound believable.  Got any links to the dozens and dozens of news articles that were covering your safe return to civilization?

----------


## Mace

> Oh, Appalachians, (spelling) I got it now.......
> 
> Thing is, when some one does toss out BS....48 days?.....Kinda makes me not pay attention to much of anything else that is said.
> 
> Y'all have a good one.


sorry about the spelling mistakes,,,i blame the spellcheker

anyway i was stalked with a little over two weeks of food,rice etc. cold wasnt really a problem. having all my bushcraft equipment...48 days, is really not really that fantastic. im not sure any legit debate is going to be put forward my friend but you can certainly try. its seems that im dealing more so with with a lack of wilderness survival knowledge. no offense.

i dont see anything presented more than doubt to be frank. but nothing more than doubt. im willing to debate. if some reasonable debate is presented.

think im just getting judged and without any substance. ..like i said i have 20 years experience with bushcraft and survival tech. 

oh well, i think ill have no problem demonstrating here the considerable experience i have in these matters. not based on opinions and simple preferences. but with experience. and extensive research backed by sound reason.

----------


## Mace

there was news about it im sure. but i ended up meeting with a group of campers in that area. and eventually after a few days contacted my brothers and friends by phone. what does it it matter buddy. seems to me you have some issues k ..lol. wow, i got lost, gosh 48 days passed. having a well stocked duffle bag. inconceivable huh. dont point your finger at me.
buddy. you think i care what you believe or think. im sure you know about as much as my pinkie finger as you do about survival.

anytime

----------


## crashdive123

You may have missed my previous post.  Any links to the news articles regarding your rescue?  Even in a warm climate that would be big news.

----------


## 1stimestar

> and just one more thing for this thread. 48 days? this indicates to me that you are not very familiar with bushcraft or survival skills,,no offense. however anything that you think you can debate with facts and a reasonable argument. have at it. with fishing gear, a small supply of food. a good camping tarp,hammock and ability to start fire and the skills and knowledge required to survive in the wilderness based on a lifetime of experience. in a warm climate 48 days is nothing to write home about.


Yea dude, you are basically talking smack to experts in the field, not only of bushcraft but of the area you claim to have gotten so lost in.  As was stated, if you were indeed lost for that long, there would be news articles about search and rescue looking for you.  We tend to think people who exaggerate are liars.  If that's not the case then by all means, give us the details and prove us wrong.  You are certainly welcome here but don't try to bull**** us.

----------


## Mace

> Yea dude, you are basically talking smack to experts in the field, not only of bushcraft but of the area you claim to have gotten so lost in.  As was stated, if you were indeed lost for that long, there would be news articles about search and rescue looking for you.  We tend to think people who exaggerate are liars.  If that's not the case then by all means, give us the details and prove us wrong.  You are certainly welcome here but don't try to bull**** us.


maybe you could enlighten me. youre no experts in the field bud. go ahead and talk to me about the area of which i have spoken....buddy these are factual truths not stories.......go ahead,,your experts right...lets test that

----------


## hunter63

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pa...ba2988a284f410

What was you location......?

----------


## Mace

when i said 50 mile radius it was more a sarcasm for the deep backwoods. being lost and having no way of telling where i was with respect to any near towns. being from cleveland ohio and having no familiarity with the area i was in. searching around aimlessly wasnt really an option. i stayed in the same area. until meeting up with some other hikers. there is no issue here.

if you have a valid argument then you should have no problem demonstrating it...no offense

----------


## Mace

> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pa...ba2988a284f410
> 
> What was you location......?


lol, man, im not interested in continuing this. how about explaining what this crap is all about. seriously you know anything about bushcraft or survival. and im just curious. explain to me how anything ive said has come into doubt.....something fantastic about it.......happens all the time to hunters, campers,hikers.

you think i like your attitude jerk off. say something intelligent...until then

----------


## kyratshooter

I am going to say something intelligent.  After reading all this I can understand why no one was looking for you.

As a resident of KY I have been to Johnson County a couple of times.  It is not a remote wilderness where they have not run the Indians out yet.  Like most of the State it has a population density of 100 people per square mile with only a couple of thousand of them concentrated in Paintville.  An interstate shoots straight through it, headed from Louisville/Lexington to West VA, and a couple more major highways bisect it.  As small as the town of Paintville is they have a Walmart supercenter, a Lowes and yes, a MacDonald's. 

It is almost entirely private property, so you were "surviving" for 48 days on someone's farm and most of those farms are less then 500 acres.  

Many people access this website to obtain information on actually surviving either in wilderness situations or in disasters both natural and man made.  It is important that the people that are here, giving advice, be accurate and truthful.  That is why you are getting such a hassle.  This is not a pace where one can come and BS their way into our hearts.  We know believable when we hear it.

Your story is unbelievable. 

On top of that sticking your knife in a fire long enough to sterilize it will draw the temper from the blade.  It is one of the things you don't do to a good knife.

----------


## Mace

> I am going to say something intelligent.  After reading all this I can understand why no one was looking for you.
> 
> As a resident of KY I have been to Johnson County a couple of times.  It is not a remote wilderness where they have not run the Indians out yet.  Like most of the State it has a population density of 100 people per square mile with only a couple of thousand of them concentrated in Paintville.  An interstate shoots straight through it, headed from Louisville/Lexington to West VA, and a couple more major highways bisect it.  As small as the town of Paintville is they have a Walmart supercenter, a Lowes and yes, a MacDonald's. 
> 
> It is almost entirely private property, so you were "surviving" for 48 days on someone's farm and most of those farms are less then 500 acres.  
> 
> Many people access this website to obtain information on actually surviving either in wilderness situations or in disasters both natural and man made.  It is important that the people that are here, giving advice, be accurate and truthful.  That is why you are getting such a hassle.  This is not a pace where one can come and BS their way into our hearts.  We know believable when we hear it.
> 
> Your story is unbelievable. 
> ...


not true it takes a huge amount of heat to effect the temper of a blade...boiling temp wont do it. and thats all it takes to sterilize a blade properly. 100 degrees or so... man you are crazy if you think its realistic to suggest its safe practice field dressing, prepare fish and other food, skin rodents and whatever else. all with the same knife without any means of sterilizing your knife.

"Your story is unbelievable." im still waiting for an explanation of why.

the population of the entire county is about 25000 people lol. i really dont think you are as familiar as you come off being with the area of ky surrounding flatgap. and believe it or not. most of the land is owned by my relatives

----------


## Mace

thus far you offer conjecture. and nothing else. claiming you are familiar with this area. in the complete absence of anything other than pure one liners....im really sorry man. but you are making no argument. you are simply making statements of doubt with no explanations as to why there should be any. offering no proof or evidence that you have any knowledge of what you are talking about.

i mean come on man... am i wrong? besides, im really not interested in arguing.

----------


## Mace

and sorry bub, people have found themselves lost and in need of rescue in national parks not much bigger than cuyahoga valley national park. the portion of ky that i was in while staying with my brother. is virtually nothing but large hills and deep valleys. and as i said. like any survival professional is going to instruct you to do. i stayed in a confined area. wondering aimlessly could have easily resulted in an even worse situation. there could have been a road right around the corner. but i would have had to navigate valleys and huge foothills to find one with not much promise. doesnt matter.

there is nothing unbelievable or unrealistic about it. its simply something that happened to me in the distant past. i had never been to ky before. the whole expo was set up by my brother. i had no idea of where or how far from the nearest walmart i was lol. was a situation where i did what any and every survival instructor would have suggested

----------


## Mace

Sorry for seeming rude. fact is i think if you read carefully. you will realize that 1.) i was unfamiliar with the area. 2.) to my tactics were to stay in the vicinity around about the point i realized i had no bearing over were i was with respect to any town. i had no map and had we had all split off from each other as to practice under solo circumstances essentially. the precise location in which we were. was know really only to my brother as this was an area he chose. and realistically could have extended outside of johnson county as far as i know really though i was given the impression we were at least fifty miles from flatgap and painstville from where we left. (really, actually we were staying in flatgap which is close before we left).

we split off basically because i wanted to practice solitary bushcraft. they were using tents and regular cooking wear. and i was attempting to improve my primitive survival skills. carrying food enough to last about two weeks,roman,rice,a little dehydrated hamburger etc(two weeks worth). a regular military issue duffle bag. i had a rip-stop, reinforced camping tarp 10x10, a rope hammock because they are easy to repair among other things. a becker bk9,condore bushcraft parang and cold steel shovel among a few other basic things. my brother after about two weeks knowing around that time. i was out of supplies. notified the police but no extensive search was done..etc. perhaps i put it in a funny way.  its nothing special or unbelievable as far as im concerned...simply feel kind of as though im being attacked. and that kind of caught me off guard.

----------


## pete lynch

Sounds like you were toting about 100lbs around with you. You really ought to just give up. Your story has more holes in it than your rope hammock.

----------


## kyratshooter

The more you talk the less you seem to say, and all of it winds up being a contradiction of something you said three posts earlier.

I think it is best for you to go onto the ignore list at this point.

----------


## Rick

You jump on here without the bother of an introduction to tell us anything about you then you start spouting lots of "knowledge" and stories. My guess is you are in the young or young adolescent age. If not, your knowledge, especially of geography is sadly lacking. Here's a thought you might ponder upon. If one person calls BS you can ignore them. If two people call BS then you might want to rethink your opinion. When everyone calls BS then you can be pretty certain you have no credibility. Not one person has come to your rescue. In fact, everyone has told you it isn't true yet you persist with this wild story that has no basis in fact and one in which you have offered no supporting documentation. Indeed, you're only support is to alter the subject. No matter how you twist or turn the tale it could not have happened the way you stated it. And you are the one that talked about sticking your knife in the fire. By the way, pathogens are not killed until 160 F and then some will survive above that. That's why medical equipment is autoclaved. But with over 20 years experience you knew that. 

I will assure you that both Hunter and Kyrat have more experience in the field than you have taking breath so your attack on them is unwarranted and unappreciated. And...we have a rule on the forum. You are welcome to attack the message but not the messenger. Referring to people as "jerk off" will get you banned poste haste.

----------


## Mace

> Sounds like you were toting about 100lbs around with you. You really ought to just give up. Your story has more holes in it than your rope hammock.


right, that sounds about right...

----------


## Mace

"Sounds like you were toting about 100lbs around with you. You really ought to just give up. Your story has more holes in it than your rope hammock."

go ahead and explain these 'holes' lol

pretty good point about the rope hammock huh ..lol

----------


## Rick

I have no idea what that means. Why not just say what you mean?

----------


## Mace

> The more you talk the less you seem to say, and all of it winds up being a contradiction of something you said three posts earlier.
> 
> I think it is best for you to go onto the ignore list at this point.


sure thing,, just after you explain these 'contradictions' lol

----------


## Rick

He won't see that since he put you on ignore. That means your posts don't appear to him any longer.

----------


## Mace

> You jump on here without the bother of an introduction to tell us anything about you then you start spouting lots of "knowledge" and stories. My guess is you are in the young or young adolescent age. If not, your knowledge, especially of geography is sadly lacking. Here's a thought you might ponder upon. If one person calls BS you can ignore them. If two people call BS then you might want to rethink your opinion. When everyone calls BS then you can be pretty certain you have no credibility. Not one person has come to your rescue. In fact, everyone has told you it isn't true yet you persist with this wild story that has no basis in fact and one in which you have offered no supporting documentation. Indeed, you're only support is to alter the subject. No matter how you twist or turn the tale it could not have happened the way you stated it. And you are the one that talked about sticking your knife in the fire. By the way, pathogens are not killed until 160 F and then some will survive above that. That's why medical equipment is autoclaved. But with over 20 years experience you knew that. 
> 
> I will assure you that both Hunter and Kyrat have more experience in the field than you have taking breath so your attack on them is unwarranted and unappreciated. And...we have a rule on the forum. You are welcome to attack the message but not the messenger. Referring to people as "jerk off" will get you banned poste haste.


"your knowledge, especially of geography is sadly lacking" ....i see, you simply havent managed to actually explain it

test my knowledge buddy ..lol you talk on and make no valid points at all.. explaining nothing. "my story is fild with holes" etc lol, 

if you call bs,,,then at least explain what constitutes it as bs lol. not some one liners and accusations.

----------


## Mace

goof, what the **** do you know,, what have you said the discredits or sheds any doubt on anything ive said lol, nothing.

----------


## Rick

Actually, I don't have to explain anything. You seem to be the only one on here that doesn't understand. The only person not seeing you for what you are is you. 

When you quote me at least make it a real quote. No where in my post did I say, "My story is fild with holes". That appears to be a Freudian slip on your part. And by the way, I'm not your buddy.

----------


## Mace

> Actually, I don't have to explain anything. You seem to be the only one on here that doesn't understand. The only person not seeing you for what you are is you. 
> 
> When you quote me at least make it a real quote. No where in my post did I say, "My story is fild with holes". That appears to be a Freudian slip on your part. And by the way, I'm not your buddy.


that wasnt your quote and didnt apply to you.

im simply waiting to here some realistic argument. rather than just mere doubt for no clearly explained reason.

i can simply check google earth. many of my family live in ky. and i can post the area. what difference does it make? it pretty clear that you guys havent actually read through this thread.

anyway, wen you can provide anything more than simple doubt without any reasoning or real facts behind it. ill be happy to listen lol

----------


## Rick

This is growing tiresome.

----------


## Mace

"carrying food enough to last about two weeks,roman,rice,a little dehydrated hamburger etc(two weeks worth). a regular military issue duffle bag. i had a rip-stop, reinforced camping tarp 10x10, a rope hammock because they are easy to repair among other things. a becker bk9,condore bushcraft parang and cold steel shovel among a few other basic ."

""Sounds like you were toting about 100lbs around with you. You really ought to just give up. Your story has more holes in it than your rope hammock.""

----------


## Mace

later, ill take every statement i have made in this thread arrange them into one post. so we can see how "little sense i make" and all these contradictions lol

----------


## Rick

No you won't. You're done. Me thinks the young man is a legend in his own mind.

----------


## crashdive123

DING, DING DING!  We have a winner.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Wow, this can go right up there with Blade...
You don't suppose it's the knife that alters the mind?.....Put visions of the misty mountains, in your head .... adventures that will amaze the all the admiring audience.....?

Just gonna add....any one that got lost for 48 days,.... from a controlled group, ..in an area that most likely can hear the traffic on the highway....with your brother running the outing, ..with no one looking for you....with 20 years experience....and 2 week worth of food, and a knife.....and didn't die?

Must not be very good at bushcraft,...people don't like you, not even your brother....or completely full of BS
.
I think if I were you,... Mace....next time your brother wants to take a group out.....stay in your basement....as apparently he isn't very good at it, either.

Actually all that had to happen back when was just admit that,... Yeah maybe the 50 miles was 5 miles, and the 48 days was really maybe 48 hours, or minutes....was just funnin'.......an moved on?...
Who knows.....

Thanks, it was fun, though......

----------


## Rick

I thought it interesting that he went hiking with "a regular military issue duffle bag". I suppose with as much time under his belt as he has he's figured out a way to hoss that bad boy much easier than other folks. Silly me, I take a backpack.

----------


## MrFixIt

Wow, the things I miss when not logged on...

But I do have to agree with Mace, you are all a bunch of jerks. The Lifetime movie of the month will feature Mace in his odyssey, "The True Story of Mace: Alone in the Wilds of Kentucky and How He Survived".
Sponsored of course by Bear Gryllis.

 :fishface: 
 :Punk:

----------


## hunter63

> Wow, the things I miss when not logged on...
> 
> But I do have to agree with Mace, you are all a bunch of jerks. The Lifetime movie of the month will feature Mace in his odyssey, "The True Story of Mace: Alone in the Wilds of Kentucky and How He Survived".
> Sponsored of course by Bear Gryllis.


...and how he survived despite his brother trying to keep him lost.....for 48 days......LOL

"Stay right here, I'll be right back....remember you are 50 miles away for anything."

----------


## kyratshooter

I went to bed promising myself I would have some computer discipline today and not get tangled up in the story of Blade II, so I stayed off the computer until just now.

So suddenly I have one of those all fired important decisions to make.  I can go back and read all the posts and insults of this self absorbed Cretan, or go pick up the toy I ordered and the gun shop just called and told me was in. 

OK decision made.  I'll see you guys in a couple of hours.

----------


## MrFixIt

> ...and how he survived despite his brother trying to keep him lost.....for 48 days......LOL
> 
> "Stay right here, I'll be right back....remember you are 50 miles away for anything."


Yeah, the whole story stank of BS. But hey! The movie is going to be a blast!  :Wink:

----------


## pete lynch

Wow. I was quoted 4 times in the same thread. It's been a great January for me on the forums: I finally posted 1000 time without saying"Hi" to anyone and it only took me 7 years. I also took part in a fruitcake toss that only took one post. Ain't that something?  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Wow. I was quoted 4 times in the same thread. It's been a great January for me on the forums: I finally posted 1000 time without saying"Hi" to anyone and it only took me 7 years. I also took part in a fruitcake toss that only took one post. Ain't that something?


Make it 5....LOL

Was kinda waiting on the traditional "Tic-Toc"......certain sign things are going south.

Of course it was kind of buried in an old thread.......

----------


## kyratshooter

The really bad thing about this is that the action is feasible, it was the asinine presentation and side story that was unbelievable!

I spent most of the summer of 2001 on the AT and camping the TN/KY border.  Probably 80 days total, don't know, didn't count.  

But the pack load-outs were reasonable, and there were supply runs, contacts with home so the kids would not worry and I remember one totally awesome steak and baked potato at a place just north of Pisqua National forest.  I have forgotten some of that summer but that steak I will remember for the rest of my life!

Did I learn or test any survival skills?? 

I am sure I did, you always do when you are out and about, but there was no illegal fishing or trapping of small game out of season or escape and evasion scenarios or people ditching me and not coming back to find me.

And I did not have the need for a big honkin' killer knife at any point during that whole summer.

----------


## crashdive123

He's probably still sitting in his parents basement trying to figure out why we didn't believe him.........after all........he posted it on the internet so it has to be true.

----------


## jdbushcraft

I'm just jumping in because I want to be in the movie.
At no time did his mom ever ask,"have you talked to your brother lately?". To which he would say, "No.  We left him in the woods alone a month ago with 2 weeks of food.  But it's OK. He has a killer knife."

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

This could easily be filmed in the style of The Ten Commandments. Mace could be Charlton Heston leading himself out of the wilderness. We're going to have to write in Yvonne DeCarlo, Ann Baxter and Debra Paget but that shouldn't be a problem. We can make stuff up, which will fit right in with his story line. Maybe change the woods to a deserted island. Yeah, he could be lost on a deserted island with three women. We'll throw in a couple of guys as well. Uh oh. We suddenly went from The Ten Commandments to Gilligan's Island.

----------


## hunter63

> I went to bed promising myself I would have some computer discipline today and not get tangled up in the story of Blade II, so I stayed off the computer until just now.
> ..............


So you think Blade II, or Blade Too, or Blade to, or Blade as well?

I'm voting for Blade as well.........

----------


## jdbushcraft

Aww.  He got banned.  Now I'll never be in the movie.

I wonder if the group all chipped in and bought a huge insurance policy on him, then invited him camping..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

We should keep this thread as a sticky so we can refer new members to it when we get the bleeding heart "why are you so mean?"posts when we fry trolls and spammers within minutes of their appearance.

We are "so mean" because we get these "rulers of the internet" on a regular basis.

Again a big "thank you" to the admin staff.  We appreciate your work.

----------


## jdbushcraft

Congrats to everyone on keeping it polite, if funny.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## canid

I miss all the best parties.

----------


## Rick

We saved you some pizza.

----------


## hunter63

Ah, yes.....Warm, stale beer, cold pizza...Hummmm...Breakfast of Champions ........

----------


## Bunch of CVNTS

> I'm just jumping in because I want to be in the movie.
> At no time did his mom ever ask,"have you talked to your brother lately?". To which he would say, "No.  We left him in the woods alone a month ago with 2 weeks of food.  But it's OK. He has a killer knife."
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You all are a bunch of cvnts behaving like you do.
No?
I just read this thread.
And this is how you treat people who have a story that doesn't sound 'right' to you all?
You are behaving like a group a of hyena's licking their lips in search for blood.
Making fun even after he has a ban.
Who wants to hang around such a forum..

And you all have thousands of posts on this forum.
What kind of true survivalist, bushman lives on a forum ?
Bunch of hypocrites.
You all probably drive your big warm SUV to your 'spot' where you can play bushcraft.

You all are a typical case of , the pot calling the kettle black.
Now go on and play with your little bushcraft knives and go make a wooden bowl .

Jesus H. Hitler.

What a load of crap. 

Now you can ban me, for I have no plans to stick around here.

Cheers.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.....From Wisconsin....
There is an intro section to say Hello at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

So, what's your point?

----------


## pete lynch

I ain't even wasting a single tic on that troll.

----------


## pete lynch

And you will be coming back to see what anyone posts about you. All trolls do that.

----------


## hunter63

Kinda like driving to the next town over....picking a house at random...walking up to the door..... who ever answers the door call them names and smack them.....then sit back a see what happens......

To Mr. BoC..... I doubt you will be banned ....at least right away.....haven't had a good fruitcake to toss lately.

Again, What was your point?

So PL, not worth a Tic Toc?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Now you can ban me, for I have no plans to stick around here.
> 
> Cheers.


And you should not stay around here, this place would not suit you.

Especially someone that uses a name that is only the change of one letter to get through the obscenity filter.

We learned long ago that if we let morons run our forum we would have a pile of useless, and often dangerous material to present to the public.

And to some degree we have learned to ignore the taunts of fools. 

Other fools we use to entertain ourselves for a short period of time.  We deserve a little fun now and then after a lifetime of suffering fools.

Most of us here have other things going on in our lives besides woodcrafting.  Things like jobs, family, second jobs, continued education, and we are lucky to get to the woods one weekend a month, but we can accumulate a lot of knowledge during that time.  It also means that since we spend time in civilization we have a few moments each day to look at the computer and give and take knowledge.  You saw the post counts but you ignored the Reputation counts given for usable information.  There is a lot of that handed around between members too.  

Oh yea, I loved that line about driving our SUV to the spot where we do our bushcrafting!  

Yep, we have jobs and own cars.  Some of our bushcrafting trips take hours of driving, some more hours of driving a quadrunner/snow machine, then more of hiking or snowshoeing. 

How do you get to the woods, the subway?

You just need to be careful and not stay in the woods too long.  Your Mom with throw out all your stuff and remodel the basement!

----------


## hunter63

Bounced out of here before?......Seems like it....
Now to sneak up on the world by burying a first insulting classless post on page 5 of a 6 years old thread....is just plain cowardly.......

Have a nice day.

----------


## crashdive123

His troll azz all the way from the Netherlands isn't even worth picking on.  No sport in it.

----------


## crashdive123

> And you will be coming back to see what anyone posts about you. All trolls do that.


This is so true, albeit from their parents basement.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah...I agree this one was just nasty...

----------


## Antonyraison

Not even sure what this thread has become, but anyway for what it's worth I own a bk2 and for what I can say it's an awesome knife, 1095c steel easy to sharpen, does not hold an edge extremely long  (but that is the nature of 1095 you loose some edge retention for easy sharpening) it's sizeable enough for me for a wide range of survival tasks to bushcraft.. The coating over it is to help defend against rust, which I can account for I have used this knife well over a year and taken it out in numerous conditions and places from the coast to the highveld bush of southern Africa.  In the costal regions the exposed edge of the knife was showing signs of rust after 3 days ( so likely not the knife you want in a very wet environment unless you can maintain it daily) In the highveld dry conditions it's perfectly fine.. and I have taken saplings down quiet easily the width of approximately 8 inch with out much issue, batons like a beast... I have used this knife in my 72 hour alone in wild challenge as one of my only 3 items allowed, also used it in my ocean extreme adventure and as well as in my 48 hour solo. It's my go to knife when it's my only cutting tool option. What's more I don't make any unsubstantiated claims I have video evidence for all I speak of. More over I am not just some dude that drives around an suv etc.. I live in southern Africa I work a full time job and get out as often as I can to practice my survival skills and bushcraft skills using my own money driving my small 1.6 hyuandi getz to places that even some 4x4 owners may cringe. I do this cause I have a passion for being outdoors and seek to eventually start my own survival skills school. Cheers

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

----------


## pete lynch

> Yeah...I agree this one was just nasty...


And that's why he ain't worth a tic.

----------


## crashdive123

I will say that our newest troll did cause me to go back and read the thread again.  I had forgotten about Mace.  Thanks for the afternoon chuckle.

----------


## hunter63

I still think his brother took him out and left him there......LOL

----------


## alaskabushman

This is quite possibly the greatest deviation from the OP I've ever seen. Quite possibly the most entertaining to read as well...

----------


## Desert Rat!

how did he know I got a SUV :Banana:

----------


## hunter63

> how did he know I got a SUV


Well, Duh....All outdoorsy people have a SUV's, 4X4's,...or both.... 4 wheelers, couple of boats and about 6 trailers....Just a good guess.

----------


## hayshaker

how did he know he's the goverment that's how.
not that i would ever cast about conspiracies 
and such things. you all know me beter than that,

----------


## kyratshooter

> how did he know I got a SUV


We all have an SUV.  It is the hallmark of an American outdoorsman.

Ford sells an F150 every 30 seconds.  GM sells a truck based vehicle every minute.  

You want to throw a net that will accuse/insult as many Americans as possible of destroying the planet and being bad people, smack them with SUV ownership.

Everyone on my street owns one. Honest, 20+ houses and everyone has a truck or SUV, most of them 4wd.  I own two! 

The 'burbs are full of them.  Every other house in America seems to have one parked in the drive. 

Thing is, the rest of the world loves them too! Even the Brits love their Land Rovers and any of the Japanese based small SUVs.  One of Top Gear's most famous tests was their attempt to destroy a 4wd Toyota truck. 

Crash saying this guy was Dutch explains a lot.  They are a strange breed.

And I can not for the life of me remember a single story or write up about adventures in the Dutch wilderness!

----------


## Antonyraison

and here is me with my very old crappy 1.6 hatch back hyuandai getz.

----------


## rebel

In the past two years I've broken three fan belts. Two were due to the a/c compressor in two separate vehicles and the other was a tensioner. Then the alternator went out. The battery allowed me about thirty minutes of electric fuel pump operation. Had I needed the lights a lot less. AAA knows me. I waited 8 hours for a tow in Atlanta. So, I'm ready to walk or wait.

----------


## Wildthang

HI,

My name is Survival CVNT! I was hiking about 5 miles from Wall Mart somewhere in Kentucky with some friends in the Appaloosion mountains. I got off trail and sat down to admire my giant Peker BK 440C stainless knife, and rest a little from packing my 150 lb backpack, the regular military kind that not many people can manage.
So when I began hiking again, I was lost! It was dark and I couldn't see the glow of the Wall Mart sign, so there was no way I was going to find my way out of this vast wilderness abiss, it was dark too!
So I pouched a farmers chicken and cooked on the camp fire, and cooked the coating off of my huge Peker BK 440C stainless steel knife. I thought about going back to that farm and killing a sheep on the second night but I didn't think I could eat it all, and I found myself falling in love with the sheep, don't forget, SHEEP LIE!!
Even though I found that farm, I was still lost because nobody was home, so I still felt hopelessly lost and just hiked back into the woods to survive off the land, and the vast contents of my 150 pound backpack!
But it was fun hanging out with the sheep for a while! Sometimes I hear cars and trucks on a road, but in the Apaloosions sounds skip around and I was afraid I would get more lost if I looked for the highway, so I just stayed at my camp.
I knew my friends were looking for me, but never saw or heard them, maybe they were lost too! Or they may have found Wall Mart and are chasing fat ladies around the aisles.
Oh did I tell you that I have been practicing survival skills for 30 years? I like being out in the woods much better than Moms basement, so I might just stay here in the Apaloosion woods and survive forever, Oh I have a hammock too and a 12 foot tent in my backpack, so I can just be here forever. I have already been here 45 days, that's how good my skills are!!
It wont be long till I can find Wall Mart and then Ill be all set. Nobody will ever see me again..............well I might invite Mom, I will miss her after a while! Maybe she will bring my Grinch Jammies when she comes to visit!
I'm going to steal a sheep from that farmer, it's lonely out here! Okay that's it, Survival CVNT signing off, next report soon, hope you can wait, be patient, I won't forget!
Oh darnit, my blade is all gummed up with pine resin, Ill just burn it off! Don't worry, my Peker BK has a temper that cannot be damaged by extreme heat! Oh, do you think somebody might steal my SUV? It's parked at Wall Mart so maybe it will be safe!

----------


## hunter63

Bravo, bravo......Tell us more...
BYW.... I hate a bigazz knife with a bad temper as well.......

----------

